# The boardwalk again...the short view.



## Roger (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## trollmannen (Feb 20, 2008)

It's a beautiful image. What I particularly like is that it is difficult to see how high above the water the boardwalk is, at some point it almost looks like it should be flooded... 

It is a thoughtfull image I would say. It brings memories of the great sea and sky, and infinity perhaps. Things that humans can not identify with. 

Just curious, what aperture size is it shot with?


----------



## Roger (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks very much Hans...yes the optical illusion of the floating walk appealed to me very much and the infrared camera has contributed more than a little to the dark mood. The  details are f16 @ 1/50th sec iso 100.


----------



## bhop (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree it's a nice shot.  The simplicity of it works great.


----------



## Carman (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice one, I love it. Where is it?


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 20, 2008)

Simple. Effective. Super.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 20, 2008)

Very Nice, reminds me of train tracks to nowhere.  Nice work


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice capture!  The shot was very well composed, has good contrast, and I also love the optical illusion of the water.


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the simplicity in this one.

Nice shot!

David


----------



## Eric794 (Feb 21, 2008)

I really like this one alot!! very simple


----------



## Jaymz77 (Feb 21, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 21, 2008)

both of these are great


----------



## Fade2Black (Feb 21, 2008)

WoW... I love shots like this.. They get you to think about life and all its wonders...


----------



## Roger (Feb 22, 2008)

bhop said:


> I agree it's a nice shot.  The simplicity of it works great.



thank you.



Carman said:


> Nice one, I love it. Where is it?



thanks very much....Jesolo is quite close to Venice....Italy.



GeorgeUK said:


> Simple. Effective. Super.



thanks a lot George.



MyaLover said:


> Very Nice, reminds me of train tracks to nowhere.  Nice work



thank you...indeed, where do you go from here?



lifeafter2am said:


> Very nice capture!  The shot was very well composed, has good contrast, and I also love the optical illusion of the water.



thanks a lot.



DPW2007 said:


> I love the simplicity in this one.
> 
> Nice shot!
> 
> David



thanks David.



Eric794 said:


> I really like this one alot!! very simple



thanks very much.



Jaymz77 said:


> I like it!



thanks.



logan9967 said:


> both of these are great



thanks glad you like them!



Fade2Black said:


> WoW... I love shots like this.. They get you to think about life and all its wonders...



thanks for that, I also find it a contemplative shot.


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2008)

I love that the dock is slightly off center. the way the waves are rolling, and that the sky isnt overwhelming.

terrific photo!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 23, 2008)

Love it. Very moody shot, nice tones, and I like how off in the distance there are either suns rays, or rainstorms, visible.


----------



## Roger (Feb 24, 2008)

Christina said:


> I love that the dock is slightly off center. the way the waves are rolling, and that the sky isnt overwhelming.
> 
> terrific photo!



thanks very much Christina, yes the slightly off to the left dock does work for me particularly as it starts off slightly to the right then moves over to the darker side of the pic at the end....this was not deliberate but it's cool eh.



Antarctican said:


> Love it. Very moody shot, nice tones, and I like how off in the distance there are either suns rays, or rainstorms, visible.



thanks very much, they are indeed rays of light and I think they help save the blown out buts of sky in terms of interest on the horizon.


----------



## pauledell (Feb 26, 2008)

Roger

Nice image.   It causes me to walk out on the pier.  The small amount of the sky really sets this off for me.

Paul


----------



## Roger (Feb 27, 2008)

pauledell said:


> Roger
> 
> Nice image.   It causes me to walk out on the pier.  The small amount of the sky really sets this off for me.
> 
> Paul



thanks very much Paul, I appreciate your comment.


----------



## ricke46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great shot. I like the symmetry of the composition. The contrast is right on. Awesome photograph!


----------



## Roger (Feb 28, 2008)

ricke46 said:


> Great shot. I like the symmetry of the composition. The contrast is right on. Awesome photograph!



thank you very much.


----------

